# Toronto Gay Pride Parade NUDE! NWS! Alternative sexuality! Not for kids! etc...



## DocFrankenstein

http://andrew4137.fotopic.net/c596031.html

Critiques are welcome of course


----------



## terri

Definitely adult humor and probably _not_ for everyone - but I liked them! They made me laugh more than anything - these festivals can really bring out some characters. 

I really liked the one of the 2 girls, image #003 - you captured some great expressions, and I love the B&W. 

Nice job!


----------



## Hertz van Rental

I like them. Nice to see good pictures with some humour.... Damn! Damn! DAMN!! I'm agreeing with Terri again. The medication must be wearing off


----------



## terri

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> I like them. Nice to see good pictures with some humour.... Damn! Damn! DAMN!! I'm agreeing with Terri again. The medication must be wearing off


 Well, we mustn't have that. People might talk. Here - take the whole bottle!


----------



## Miki

Nice pics, doc. Very retro look to them. Great b/w conversion (if it was that).


----------



## John E.

Fine shots, really enjoyed them.

My friends and I use to go to the parade, if you ever get the chance to see it, it's a real hoot. You don't have to be gay to see it.  Well captured!


----------

